# Marktanteile SPS-Systeme



## bluesky (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich sitze gerade vor meiner Abschlussarbeit und stehe vor der Qual der Wahl eine modulare SPS in der größenordnung S7-200 zu finden, gefunden habe ich genügend, aber die auswahl fällt schwehr, nun wollte ich anhand des verbreitngsgrades und der Marktanteile erst mal grob aussortieren, finde aber keine verlässlichen Quellen zu dem Thema Marktanteile.

hat jemand einen Tipp wo man sowas findet?

Gruß bluesky


----------



## arcis (5 Juni 2009)

*+*

Marktanteile wo?

In Asien ist Siemens so exotisch wie Mitsubishi in Europa.


----------



## zotos (5 Juni 2009)

bluesky schrieb:


> ...
> ich sitze gerade vor meiner Abschlussarbeit und stehe vor der Qual der Wahl eine modulare SPS in der größenordnung S7-200 zu finden, gefunden habe ich genügend, aber die auswahl fällt schwehr, nun wollte ich anhand des verbreitngsgrades und der Marktanteile erst mal grob aussortieren, finde aber keine verlässlichen Quellen zu dem Thema Marktanteile.
> ...



Ich finde die Herangehensweise ziemlich bis völlig sinnlos. Wenn es Dir um die Akzeptanz am Markt (in Deutschland) geht, nimm Siemens.

Ich rate Dir aber mal die WAGO 750-841 anzuschauen und mal hier im Forum danach zu suchen. Ist zwar auch nicht suuuuper Billig aber hat dafür ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Starter-Paket ist wirklich interessant.


----------



## MSB (5 Juni 2009)

Wobei die S7-200 selbst bei den Betrieben die auf Siemens fixiert sind,
auch eher eine Randerscheinung ist.

Was soll eigentlich der Käse mit Marktanteil etc.?

Es gibt genau 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Der Kunde schreibt dir die Steuerungsplattform vor, dann besteht dein Wahlmöglichkeit in der Auswahl der richtigen CPU-Größe (Speicher, Zykluszeit etc.)
- Dem Kunden ist das egal, und er will eine Anlage die das tut was er will, dann nimm eine Steuerung die dir am geeignetsten erscheint.

So als grobe Marktorientierung:
Europa: Siemens
USA: Rockwell und GE
Asien: Mitsubishi, Yokogawa, Omron

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

normalerweise entscheiden Technologie und notwendige Investitionen 
über den Einsatz einer Steuerung und nicht der Marktanteil.

Angaben über Marktanteile findet man kaum, und wenn doch, dann 
von der *ARC Advisory Group*. Auch *Siemens* bezieht sich auf ARC.


----------



## bluesky (10 Juni 2009)

*Marktanteile sinnlos*

Hallo,
mir ist auch klar das es eigendlich nicht besonders glücklich ist solch eine Endscheidung anhand der Weltweiten Marktanteile zu treffen, allerdings ist es Forderung meiner Abschlussarbeit.

Deshalb bin ich um Hilfe sehr dankbar, eine Diskussion ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht brauchen wir nicht führen, ich stehe selber auf dem Standpunkt zu 70% führt das nicht in die richtige Richtung.


Danke Gruß bluesky


----------



## bugatti66 (15 Juli 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> So als grobe Marktorientierung:
> Europa: Siemens
> USA: Rockwell und GE
> Asien: Mitsubishi, Yokogawa, Omron


 
Habe folgendes gefunden:
Der Markt für SPS-Systeme ist in Japan nahezu vollständig zwischen Mitsubishi und Omron aufgeteilt.

zitiert aus:
http://www.pc-control.net/pdf/032004/pcc_0304_d.pdf

Marktanalysen müssen normalerweise für viel Geld gekauft werden.
Manchmal werden sie auch z.B. im SPS-Magazin veröffentlicht.

Die Rangfolge für 2008 weltweit sieht wohl ungefähr wie folgt aus:
1. Siemens
2. Rockwell
3. Mitsubishi
4. Group Schneider
5. Omron

und dann kommt ne Weile gar nichts mehr.


----------

